# IPV4 100w Pre-Order - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Coming soon to Sir Vape is the new iPV4 100W box mod. Set to be the latest innovation in box mods, the iPV4 will feature a fully magnetic back cover as well as a the latest temp control technology from Yihi. The unit will be powered by dual 18650 batteries and will be able to read resistances as low as 0.1 ohm. It will also feature temperature control and will be powered by the YiHi SX330-v4S chip. Adjustable wattage ranges from 5W to 100W with voltage calculated automatically as wattage is adjusted.

More info on YiHi SX330-V4S chip: http://www.yihiecigar.com/products_info/Yihiecigar-SX330-V4S-295319.html

Colours available: Silver with black cover only

Features:
100w
Uses 2 x 18650 batteries (sold separately)
510 threaded connection
Spring loaded atomizer contact pin
Magnetic back cover
Custom milled display screen for aesthetic appeal
Dome style design buttons
YiHi SX330-V4S chip
Output wattage range: 7w - 100w
Atomizer resistance: 0.10ohm - 3.0ohm
Reverse polarity protection
Low resistance protection
Temperature overheat protection
Output short circuit protection
Temperature control


*Pre-order yours here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv4-100w*

Please note this is a pre-order direct from the factory. The IPV4 is huge demand and there has been a delay in orders but they are working as fast as they can to get orders out. We have been told that our order should ship 8 May 2015 but that could possibly change. Please be aware of this before you order.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Daaaaaayum.

I'm getting one of these ^^,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape the pre order price on your site , is this the full amount of the mod ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes it is Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

When is the pre-order closing @Sir Vape?


----------



## Sir Vape

Going to run it till Tues / Wed next week

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sir Vape said:


> Going to run it till Tues / Wed next week


Cool, thanks


----------



## Sir Vape

Guys just a heads up for those that have ordered. IPV4 orders are still backed up. So there is going to be a delay. Awaiting for more feedback from supplier. Sorry about that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VandaL

Sir Vape said:


> Guys just a heads up for those that have ordered. IPV4 orders are still backed up. So there is going to be a delay. Awaiting for more feedback from supplier. Sorry about that.


It's ok, @capetocuba is used to delayed packages.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

VandaL said:


> It's ok, @capetocuba is used to delayed packages.


Funny coming from a dude who thinks he can build quad NI 200 coils

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VandaL

capetocuba said:


> Funny coming from a dude who thinks he can build quad NI 200 coils


I suppose us Joule device owners are just fortunate that way, other potential Joule owners wait for Zanele

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman211991

Dual 18650 with USB charging....


----------



## gripen

this is a fantastic device from my point of view.it looks fantadstic.and battery life should be decent.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

@gman211911 the cable is for software updates, you can't charge the 18650 batteries with the USB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

So...much...want

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman211991

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @gman211911 the cable is for software updates, you can't charge the 18650 batteries with the USB.


Was just about to edit my post


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

gman211991 said:


> Was just about to edit my post



No worries bud


----------



## Sir Vape

IPV4's have been shipped and should have them this week


----------



## Sir Vape

The IPV4's have arrived. Pre-orders are being packed and we have some in stock on the site.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv4-100w


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape If only my vape budget was not spend for this month. Maybe I will be lucky and there would be some left at month end

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

Flex that VISA card lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey

Well @BigGuy the Visa has been Flexed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

@BigGuy, what are the chances of it arriving in JHB tomorrow if i order it now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Benjamin Cripps

Orders have already been collected for today 

Will send out in the morning so it would be Monday. But it saying that many of our clients that are really eager to get their gear collect from courier depot on Saturdays

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot

I see the ipv4 v1 had a screen brightness issue? Is this one the v2 with fixed screen issue? It looks so from the pics just want to make sure.


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @whatalotigot unfortunately no still has the same screen. This is from the second batch though but I think it was before they changed the screen. This is the image pioneer sent me which I will change. Didn't even notice it. The screen for me personally doesn't bother me at all but for some it might be an issue. Just spoke to my rep at Pioneer and all they did was added a vinyl sticker to the device which I can could make up actually and will look at it next week.


----------



## jtgrey

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @whatalotigot unfortunately no still has the same screen. This is from the second batch though but I think it was before they changed the screen. This is the image pioneer sent me which I will change. Didn't even notice it. The screen for me personally doesn't bother me at all but for some it might be an issue. Just spoke to my rep at Pioneer and all they did was added a vinyl sticker to the device which I can could make up actually and will look at it next week.



@Sir Vape the sticker,does it come on the outside or the inside of the mod. And is this to fix the mirror like finish that prevents you from seeing the screen settings in bright day light? Would appreciate if you can post a picture of the mod in real life. I can not wait to receive mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

For any body interested I found this. Looks easy do do but will definitely kill your warranty!

So please do not try it if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## Sir Vape

Will take pic and post later. Yeah would be a sticker than you would apply to the outside. Apparently that's all Pioneer have done. Let me look into it. Just need to measure up and can get them cut accordingly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

This is what I found. Apparently the mirror finish is on the inside.
But easy to fix but will kill your warranty!

https://m.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/356o3y/ipv4_screen_brightness_mod_easy/


----------



## BigGuy

@jtgry Hey dude your order is packed and ready to go, i also added something special into your packet for being a stand up oke in offering to lend a oke a device that was having issues. This is what the vaping community is all about and if all the vapers out there were like you life would be good. So enjoy your extras.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

BigGuy said:


> @jtgry Hey dude your order is packed and ready to go, i also added something special into your packet for being a stand up oke in offering to lend a oke a device that was having issues. This is what the vaping community is all about and if all the vapers out there were like you life would be good. So enjoy your extras.



@BigGuy thank you very much. To me your guys are the best retailer by far when it comes to vaping. Your customer care is always at 200% and that is why i just love to support you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

jtgrey said:


> @BigGuy thank you very much. To me your guys are the best retailer by far when it comes to vaping. Your customer care is always at 200% and that is why i just love to support you!



@jtgrey Thanks for that we really appreciate it.


----------



## jtgrey

BigGuy said:


> @jtgrey Thanks for that we really appreciate it.


@BigGuy thanks i recived my parcel today and very happy with it . Oh and before i forget i think you might have packed the the something special in the wrong box because i only recived what i have ordered . Someone is going to be very happy .
But sir i do not mind at all . I did not expect anything in return any ways 

Will post a nice picture in vape mail later today and thanks again for your excellent service


----------



## BigGuy

@jtgrey PM me please


----------



## jtgrey

To anybody that worry about the screen fix . It is so easy and quick to fix ! This is whatvi did to mine

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Spikester

Any idea on when you'll be receiving more stock of the IPV4?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Spikester we have ordered and waiting confirmation on delivery date. Please email us on hugo@sirvape.co.za and I'll put you down on the pre-order list if you like 

Hugo


----------

